# IUI with low motility?



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure if anyone can help me and I can't remember if I've posetd this before-am obviously   .

My DH has low motility and after 6 failed cycles of Clomid I am hoping we can try IUI-was just wondering if anybody else has been in the same situation and is it worth us going for IUI or should we go straight for IVF??

Any advice would be appreciated!! 

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, We were in the same situation and after 7 failed clomid cycles put on the IVF waiting list. My DH had another SA done recently and things had improved so much we are now on our first IUI. How many SA's has your DH had?


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

He's had three and we keep getting told that he has a good count but low  'progressive motility'-he's taking supplements but they seem to have made no difference at all! bit unsure as to what to do-we have our appoinment with consultant on Monday and he's keen for us to have IVF although I am pushing to try IUI first.

T xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

My DH had two tests done on his sperm. One was the SA which showed 22% motility but he also had a post-capacitation test done on the same sample. This is where they treat it in the same way they would for preparing it for IUI. The number of mobile sperm increased from 22% to 82%. They think there may have been something in his semen that was impairing the sperm and after treatment it did really well so we were approved for IUI. We are having treatment abroad so I'm not sure if they do this test routinely in the UK, we certainly hadn't had it done before we came here. Might be worth mentioning to your Dr. Hope that helps a bit.
Emma x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for the help emma! am going to speak with the consultant monday and tell him that i'd prefer to try IUI!

T xx


----------

